# Kann Groovy nicht kompilieren auf intellij IDEA Hilfe!!



## AuchenToshan (20. Jan 2017)

Hi ich möchte die Groovy Syntax lernen und habe mir dafür o.g. IDE heruntergeladen. Ich bekomme jedoch eine Fehlermeldung. Kann mir jemand bitte sagen was hier falsch läuft?


----------



## JCODA (21. Jan 2017)

Falls du das Programm per IDE ausführst existiert System.console() nicht. 
Verwende z.b. einen Scanner: 

```
Scanner scan = new Scanner(System.in);
String s = scan.nextLine()
```
siehe auch: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10184091/groovy-console-read-input


----------



## AuchenToshan (21. Jan 2017)

Super, vielen vielen Dank !!


----------



## Javafan01 (3. Jan 2018)

Hast du in PATH den Compiler vermerkt, musst du in der Eingabeaufforderung %javac und dann die Datei angeben.
Natürlich musst du die Eingabeaufforderung am Speicherort der Datei öffnen


----------



## mrBrown (3. Jan 2018)

Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Hast du in PATH den Compiler vermerkt, musst du in der Eingabeaufforderung %javac und dann die Datei angeben.
> Natürlich musst du die Eingabeaufforderung am Speicherort der Datei öffnen


Die Frage ist ein Jahr alt, schon beantwortet und deine Antwort hat mit der Frage nichts zu tun.


----------

